# Need help to ID this CCM bike. Tried everything.



## tillyburger (Oct 1, 2011)

Trying to ID this bike. Got it from a neighbor who was going to toss it. I've seen serial number lists on the forums here but none that start with a J (see pics for full serial #). Figured somebody here could help me find out if it's a knock off or something.

 Any help as to what model/year this bike is or reference materials I could use would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 1, 2011)

The year is 1965


----------



## tillyburger (Oct 1, 2011)

That's great! Do you know what the model is called?

-edit- The year helped me find it. It's a Galaxie but I think the back end was rebuilt or something because everything matches except the rear part of the frame which appears curved in the pics of original ones (link). It would explain the unmatched serial number too. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## wade397 (Oct 17, 2011)

You seriously never require to be the next huge time Dr Dre style producer if you want to get started out hoping to market beats by dre on the web. If you want to, you can offer monster Beats dr dre simply and without having also considerably problems as prolonged as you adhere to the appropriate guidelines. There is details out there which most producers will never ever even uncover in their marketing and advertising lifetime, and it can assist wonderfully.

When you don't know which mode will provide you with the extremely perfect shooting results, or when a sudden photo opportunity pops up as well as you don't have time to create any settings, merely choose iA (Intelligent Auto) mode by merely pressing the dedicated key and allow the electronic camera do it all for you. You just choose iA mode, intention at your subject, and shoot. 4 detection and correction features are simultaneously activated to optimize the settings, which means you obtain stunning images every time.

Music has granted us one more world, one would want to how a great offer from the world there, especially where we are able to place apart every one of the worries and troubles, the progress of happiness. tunes has turn out to be considered a method of venting our best, tunes in every solo be aware from the Beats dr dre studio, their internal world of our publicity head, vivid. tunes can converse by an instrument named beats headphones. it could converse to individuals who will possess the listener possessing a gentle and delicate to listen for the center of an immense and how the huge internal world. And tunes was ups and downs, as well as the tunes at the rear of the center which has suffered a comparable worry, to appreciate every solo monster beat it solo notes within of a bearer in the ups and d owns.

The 28mm wide-angle lens lets you swiftly capture large groups of people indoors or expansive architectural structures and scenes with energetic width and wealthy perspective, even from short distances.The Beats dre headphones sports activities a potent 8x optical zoom lens (35mm electronic camera equivalent: 28-224mm). This offers you extremely natural expressions from people and animals which you can't get near to. And its slim, compact, pocket-sized method can swiftly go wherever you do for equally daily snapshots and traveling.


----------

